# What's polaris got coming?



## Timologee (Jul 23, 2015)

Ranger 900 , not detuned as much? or a 1000 possibly?


----------



## WilliamBos (Jan 7, 2012)

How about a 144HP turbo charged 925cc for the rzr, hopefully ranger and ace too!








Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Say what! Dang. I bet it will cost $25,000


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Seen on fb today that turbo rzr gonna cost $29,000. What about the highlifter Rangers and sportsmans just unveiled.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I just seen yesterday that polaris is going to start selling the sportman 850 and 1000 xp's as a mud ready unit and the pricing seems good as well. the 850 is 9,999 and the 1000 is 13,999 these are both cheaper then what can am is offering and also the polaris coms with arched a arms and a duel rad fan. They also look pretty sweet.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

i love the pricing of the 850 and 1000 atvs there sweet i almost want to get one because of how affordable they are.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I know, the pricing seems rite on point. I am curious to see how they hold up.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Seen the turbo rzrs for 24,500. Highlifter rangers 18k.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

the prices for these sxs are just crazy. I could get a nice truck for that.


----------

